# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  PÉTITION : POUR QUE BARON, CHIEN MALTRAITÉ NE SOIT PAS RENDU À SON MAÎTRE

## The lovecats

MESSAGE DE LA FAA 


La Fondation Assistance aux Animaux soppose à la restitution dun chien maltraité  
Sa représentante se retrouve placée en Garde-à-Vue ! 

Une représentante de la Fondation Assistance aux Animaux se trouve actuellement en garde à vue au commissariat de Draveil (91) pour sêtre opposée à restituer un animal battu et maltraité par son propriétaire maltraitant.

Les faits remontent au mois daout 2015. La Fondation Assistance aux Animaux est avisée de mauvais traitements perpétrés sur un chien Berger Allemand sur la commune de Vigneux sur Seine. Le signalement décrit, photos à lappui, un chien détenu dans une cage d1m², sans abri, dans ses excréments, depuis plus dun an et demi. Les différents plaignants signalent également que ce chien est violemment battu lorsquil manifeste son désespoir en aboyant.

Un enquêteur de la Fondation se rend sur place et constate le bien fondé du signalement. Le pauvre chien est enfermé dans une petite cage soumise aux intempéries, dans ses excréments. Les forces de lordre sont appelées afin de constater cette infraction flagrante de mauvais traitement et lanimal est immédiatement saisi sur ordre du Parquet dEvry et confié à la Fondation Assistance aux Animaux qui le place à labri et dépose plainte.

Lenquête menée confirmera les faits de mauvais traitements et les violences perpétrés sur lanimal, violences dont plusieurs personnes ont été témoins et dailleurs reconnues pour partie par le propriétaire lui même. 

Pourtant, contre toute attente, le Procureur, plus précisément son substitut, décide en mars 2016 dun simple rappel à la loi avant classement sans suite. Pire, la restitution du chien est demandée ! La Fondation Assistance aux Animaux forme immédiatement un recours contre cette décision qui choque tant par sa clémence que par lindifférence portée au sort de ce chien quelle devrait remettre entre les mains de son maitre violent !

Auditionnée ce jour au commissariat de Draveil, la responsable des enquêtes au sein de la Fondation sest expliquée sur son opposition à restituer cet animal maltraité et battu  et sest retrouvée placée en garde à vue ! Un comble lorsque lon sait que lauteur des mauvais traitements nécope que dun simple rappel à la loi pour des faits pourtant constatés et établis !

La Fondation Assistance aux Animaux déplore que les sanctions encourues pour mauvais traitements, sévices ou actes de cruauté ne soient que trop rarement appliquées. Mais elle déplore encore davantage les moyens employés pour la contrainte à restituer un animal maltraité. 

Lanimal quant à lui est toujours à labri et la Fondation Assistance aux Animaux met tout en uvre pour que cet animal lui soit définitivement confié. 


Merci de signez cette pétition afin que ce pauvre chien soit définitivement confié à la FAA 
https://www.change.org/p/monsieur-le...stance-animaux

----------


## leea

https://www.change.org/p/monsieur-le-procureur-pr-que-le-chien-maltrait%C3%A9-baron-soit-d%C3%A9finitivement-confi%C3%A9-%C3%A0-fondation-assistance-animaux







- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je me suis permise de remettre un lien direct vers la pétition car le tien renvoyait vers " vous avez quitté Facebook", enfin bref, pétition signé bien entendu , quelle honte !!

----------


## declor92

Signée.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

signée

----------


## declor92

Il manque 1 155 signatures !
Pour Baron, signez et partagez !

----------


## The lovecats

6357 soutiens c'est bien mais on peut faire mieux 

Baron a été sauvé des mains de son propriétaire qui le maltraite, ce n'est pas pour y retourner !!! 

Rendre Baron à son maître serait le condamner  :Frown:  

Merci pour lui

----------


## Mistouflette

signée

----------


## Maxart32

Pétition signée et partagée.
Bonne chance à toi loulou Baron!

----------


## carmencita

signé et envoyé sur Facebook .

----------


## Cerise15

Signée et diffusée

----------


## framboise

Signée

----------


## bab

signée

----------


## Stéphane61

signée

----------


## ginette

signée......

----------


## POLKA67

signée

----------


## superdogs

Pareil....

----------


## teddy82

Signé

----------


## mab22

Signé heuresement que vous etes la pour nous signaler cette pétition

----------


## bridgetdrome

Signée

----------


## armandine

Signée. C'est complètement intolérable, on peut même dire suréaliste dans le plus mauvais sens du terme, c'est ignoble et vraiment dégueulasse.

----------


## isabelle75

signée ! écoeurant cette justice ! on se demande bien pourquoi on doit y faire appel si ce n'est que pour être fautif en étant l'agressé ...

----------


## Cojo

signée.

----------


## Nicoleva

Pétition signée et partagée

----------


## declor92

Up  pour BARON !
Il manque 1 355 signatures pour atteindre les 15 000 !
On y est presque !

----------


## shdjld

Signée - échangerai le destinataire de la cage : pour le représentant de la Justice !!!???

----------


## laurence3233

Signé  et repartagé sur  ma  page.............

----------


## Petite Etoile

Signé. Décidément, on marche sur la tête, le déni face à l'évidence. Merci d'avoir diffusé pour lui.

----------

